# Irma Update



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm hoping this stays updated, but I don't know that it is.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, maybe it is, as it is "live."


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone else thinking perhaps Trump and the Russians are behind all these hurricanes....no?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Anyone else thinking perhaps Trump and the Russians are behind all these hurricanes....no?


Don't know why Trump would be behind them.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If the trajectory is correct it looks like Miami might get hit hard.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Don't know why Trump would be behind them.


Because Trump and Putin are behind everything. Haven't you figured that out yet?

7 people quit and one was fired in my office last month. That has to be Trump and Putin. I just know it. :vs_mad:


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

National Hurricane Center
National Hurricane Center
Updated very frequently.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Not looking good. And where it started Cobo Verde, is where some serious hurricanes have hit here
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/085443.shtml?cone


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The liberals are prob blaming Trump for the global warming booger.


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

They need design house better for people who living coast to stand hurricane or allow house float up without toss it away


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> If the trajectory is correct it looks like Miami might get hit hard.


I have been watching the computer models quite closely, as I am supposed to leave NE Florida on Wednesday for the annual 5th Infantry Division reunion.
If the storm hits Florida, I'm going to have to stay home with the wife and animals.

The "Euro" model that most meteorologists trust shows landfall to be in the Carolinas. The "GFS" model suggests landfall further north, perhaps New Jersey.

I have a number of weather sites bookmarked. Besides local Florida TV weather, I find https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane to be accurate and easy to understand.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have been watching the computer models quite closely, as I am supposed to leave NE Florida on Wednesday for the annual 5th Infantry Division reunion.
> If the storm hits Florida, I'm going to have to stay home with the wife and animals.
> 
> The "Euro" model that most meteorologists trust shows landfall to be in the Carolinas. The "GFS" model suggests landfall further north, perhaps New Jersey.
> ...


Thanks! I hope you get to go to your reunion. That's awesome that you guys meet up and get together. God bless you!

Sure hope it doesn't come my way. We haven't had the chance to cut down the one big pine tree on our new property yet. Those big old pines love to fall over in a bad storm and it's too close to the house.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

All my trees are trimmed and one oak cut down after it started coming out of the ground during Matthew.
Plan is to bug out west if it becomes 2 to 3 and coming to SC.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We cleared two acres around the house after a wildfire went through our area, passing along the other side of our road. Missed us by the twenty foot width of the dirt road.
After that, ALL trees around the house and stable were cut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

At the moment, too many of the models are showing the storm going too far south for my liking.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am watching Irma closely.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My wife is really stressing, for the wrong reasons. She has several closings this month... If Irma hits Charelston area, closing will be awash.. But, she knows its not as important, but, she has put allot of hours n work into this.
Irma, please dissipate..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Not looking good for S. Florida

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...as-it-tracks-toward-the-us-this-week/70002631


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Not looking good for S. Florida
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...as-it-tracks-toward-the-us-this-week/70002631


Maybe not looking real good for the Gulf Coast either.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Indeed. The forecasted northern turn now looks like it will take place later and instead of going north in the Atlantic may now go ashore in the northern Keys and go up the Florida peninsula.
Or, if it turns a day later may go pay Denton a visit in LA (Lower Alabama).

I believe I've still got time to make thee drive to KC and get back next Tuesday evening. My wife is urging me to go to my reunion, says she's not worried.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Next update from the National Hurricane Center will be at 11:00 AM Eastern.
The last update was at 8:00 AM, and here is a clip from local Jacksonville TV this morning. He gives a good look at the steering currents that are determining where Irma will go.
We are dealing with the Bermuda High, and the jet stream.
Latest update on Hurricane Irma from Meteorologist Mike Prangley | Firstcoastnews.com


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been watching this very closely also. New coordinates/projections look to me that somebody in the eastern gulf will have a bad day or three. Since moving from central Florida up to NW Georgia I still get concerned over these storms. If it goes into the gulf I'm sure we will feel the affects. If it goes to the East coast of Florida maybe not so much. Either way I hope all members are prepared (especially since this is a prep site).... As our president likes to say. "Good Luck".

1895gunner


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BPEarthwatch seems to live for storms and solar activity.

The interesting thing in this video is what the storm behind Irma is predicted to do. Mind you, they can't tell us what the weather is going to be in two days, but this is still interesting...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

As of tuesday morning, looks like it may miss both Cuba and Florida, but hit the keys and end up in the Gulf:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Puerto Rico has a 15 million relief fund. They'll be needing more.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> As of tuesday morning, looks like it may miss both Cuba and Florida, but hit the keys and end up in the Gulf:
> 
> View attachment 53658


Go to the OP and watch the livestram; it has the spaghetti models. Only one shows it going into the gulf.

Of course, there's plenty of time for it to change.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

UPDATE on livestream....

I don't think it is being streamed, anymore...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The current models. The only consistent thing is Florida needs to be very prepared...


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Button up Florida something wicked your way comes. I can't imagine. 
In all my years in CA I don't recall the weather ever changing
my life. We've never had a wind advisory, a flood, but the forest
fires do wreck havoc with air quality. Still doesn't compare to you
guys in the South. God Bless you guys.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Maybe I just don't understand it. But I think just living through one of the storms would give me reason enough to relocate. I'm guessing I miss guided by after your house is leveled isn't that the best time to pick a new one?


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Listen up FL. Get the xxx out. There is nothing you can do if you stay. Leave come back figure it out. Not a joke not a time for big talk and a beer. Leave.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's been 25 years since Hurricane Andrew. I wonder how many people will learn from the past.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Listen up FL. Get the xxx out. There is nothing you can do if you stay. Leave come back figure it out. Not a joke not a time for big talk and a beer. Leave.


Easy to do if you are just a human family.
More difficult when you have 2 horses, 5 dogs, and 40+ chickens.
Yeah, in an extreme emergency, like if Irma was going to be a direct hit on us, we would hook the horse trailer to the wife's truck, the travel trailer to mine, load up the horses and dogs and hit the road. Chickens would be on their own.

Our place is 45 miles inland and at an altitude of 30 meters by the topo map. We are northwest of Jacksonville, and while we have our fair share of tropical storms, by the time they get here they have lost some energy. Most big hurricanes go past, either to Charleston, or Pensacola.
The worst so far was in 2004 when one of the hurricanes that year passed by us with 86 MPH sustained wind. Our house is built to withstand 125 MPH, or Cat 2. The vinyl siding barely ruffled in the wind.

Wife and I have been paying close attention. My annual Army reunion is this weekend in Kansas City and she wants me to go as planned. She is not worried about the storm. I just test fired the generator, we've go plenty of food and our house stove runs on propane.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Listen up FL. Get the xxx out. There is nothing you can do if you stay. Leave come back figure it out. Not a joke not a time for big talk and a beer. Leave.


Yeah I've got a brother down there in sunny Florida. Guess I best give him a call and an invite for a little visit up north.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> It's been 25 years since Hurricane Andrew. I wonder how many people will learn from the past.


We were still living in South Florida for Andrew. We were 75 miles away from landfall. Glad it was such a compact storm. Andrew was stronger than Katrina, the weather service wind gauge at Homestead Air Force Base pegged out and broke at 225 MPH.
Andrew was the storm that made me change my mind about "riding it out", as I had done for a number of storms prior to that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Yeah I've got a brother down there in sunny Florida. Guess I best give him a call and an invite for a little visit up north.


If he's in the peninsula, he better not wait until the last moment. 6 or 8 million people on a handful of major highways equals cars stuck dead in traffic when the storm hits.
After Floyd in '99, the state government got smart and made the interstates contra-flow. i.e. all lanes going one direction -- away from the storm. Still, if you wait until mandatory evacuations are ordered, you are stuck.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

People in the Tampa bay area are flocking to stores to get flashlights, batteries, water, etc.--- Really?
Some are buying plywood, tarps, and filling gas cans, traffic lined up for blocks at Costco.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tango said:


> People in the Tampa bay area are flocking to stores to get flashlights, batteries, water, etc.--- Really?
> Some are buying plywood, tarps, and filling gas cans, traffic lined up for blocks at Costco.


Really. Why not? Should they wait until Saturday?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1960 Donna FL we were there
I still remember getting the heck out of Marathon lost the hood to our car dad kept driving. was not much there back then even less after.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Wish the best for RPD, and anyone else in the path. I hope I'm wrong, but I have a bad feeling about this one. Stay safe.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Denton,
My really was --why do they not have flashlight and batteries, not about the day they shop.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tango said:


> Denton,
> My really was --why do they not have flashlight and batteries, not about the day they shop.


 Because they ain't us.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Where are members here going?
Animals are very difficult to move.. during Matthew, co worker had to prepare a quiet area for his horses.
One farmer offered land to bring trailers and animals.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'm staying here, in Sarasota. No bravado, no tough guy. Nowhere to go, no way to get there. I can stay in the hotel if I must, but I'll admit, this caught me at the WORST time as far as resources go. Plenty of preps, but no way to move them


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Have to stay put, in case I have to shoot looters- AKA neighbors.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Looters are probably planners too, to an extent.. After seeing some of the crap they are trying to pull in Texas, I am definitely going to wait here in house if Irma, or Jose, or anyone for that matter shows up to loot my home


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Have to stay put, in case I have to shoot looters- AKA neighbors.


No, you don't AKA neighbors who loot, you AKM them


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Jim,
Be safe
If you decide to go to a hotel, go early, take supplies and defense.
Select the room wisely.
Things could get -- hmm--busy.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

tango said:


> Jim,
> Be safe
> If you decide to go to a hotel, go early, take supplies and defense.
> Select the room wisely.
> Things could get -- hmm--busy.


 Thanks tango, I'm on the "ride out" list, I have a room on the third floor, and water/food/overtime pay for a week. That's without my preps, that work knows nothing about


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If he's in the peninsula, he better not wait until the last moment. 6 or 8 million people on a handful of major highways equals cars stuck dead in traffic when the storm hits.
> After Floyd in '99, the state government got smart and made the interstates contra-flow. i.e. all lanes going one direction -- away from the storm. Still, if you wait until mandatory evacuations are ordered, you are stuck.


He's in Tampa and doesn't want to leave. I ask, "Do you have food and water?" he says, "Yes." But I have my doubts. He's too cavalier. I'm thinking he just wants to put me at ease.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If I were along the eastern coast of Florida, especially the southern part of it, I'd be booking a room in at least Dothan, Alabama. The newest models are showing the storm skimming the coast while keeping the eye in the water. If that path hols true, it'll be buzz saw.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who think they might want to ride out this storm, watch this short clip...


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Annie said:


> He's in Tampa and doesn't want to leave. I ask, "Do you have food and water?" he says, "Yes." But I have my doubts. He's too cavalier. I'm thinking he just wants to put me at ease.


Could try to overnight FedEx delivery to him just some basics at least

If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah no problem, I can ride that out! Not!!!!

Man that thing is gonna be brutal beyond words!
I herd they are also already having gas shortage problems to boot, at least in the Charleston SC area according to some family in that area that are already ecvacuating ahead of it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This storm is a killer. Those in it's path desperately need to make the right decisions ahead of landfall. Once ashore these types of storms make the decisions for you.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> This storm is a killer. Those in it's path desperately need to make the right decisions ahead of landfall. Once ashore these types of storms make the decisions for you.


You got that right! At that point your no longer in control and just along for the ride where ever that takes you and that destination probably aint where you want to be.

Thats why I dont see why so many stayed for Katrina and stayed for Harvey, it just dont make any sense!


----------

